# Newbie to E/S



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi Everyone!

Well Im not new to TTC but very new to E/S!

Our fertility problems are male factor and after tests everything shows fine with me.......

Iv had my appointment with the consultant who says we can start ICSI at anytime but I am really wanting to get onto the egg share problem - so yesterday was my first appointment for E/S - We went through everything, the implications etc and she looked at all my tests etc and now Im just waiting for an appointment to be set up for my screening tests, councilling and SA....

I have two questions!

My FSH was 4.2 - but she didnt tell me whether this was good or not??

Also after my screening tests how long do you think it would take all together to start treatment?? 

Im really excited now so sorry to babble on!

Katie XX


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Katie, not sure I can help as I am waiting to egg share, got my counselling on 31st March, had my tests waiting for results, but somebody will be along to help, just didn't want to read and leave. You can always join the egg share thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=121966.45 as there are girls on there that have been through it, going through it or like me waiting to start.

Louise xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Katie..

Welcome to egg share! As lou said post on the egg share thread... 

Your FSH is excellent hun, anything under 10... is good for ES. Mine was 6.2.. bit higher then yours but still ok.

I have just had all my results back from my screening tests, luckily they are all normal... I have been matched already, just waiting for her to say yes or no... Then our cycles will have to be in sync.. So we should *all being well* start DR on the 24th of May.... With EC on the 23rd of June. I had my first appointment in January, had the councelling in January as well... Then had the testd done in the beginning of February... Which took 4 weeks to come back, and picked up my drugs yesterday... SO not that long really!

Good luck hun
Natalie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

At the councelling, we just went over what happens... How I would feel if I didnt have children but my recipirent did... How would I feel about a child finding me in the future... Basicly everything we said at our first appointment with the nurse... 

Also talked alot about our last cycle of IVF which was private.... Also I was asked why I wanted to egg share. I was just honest, it really does help I think... I was there for 2 hours just talking... DH was there as well... 

Dont worry hun you will be fine!

Take care
Natalie xxxxxxx


----------

